# whats shakin' tonight topwaters?



## Turkey Trax (Aug 24, 2011)

not much going on in here today....y'all run out of "good" questions to ask....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 24, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> not much going on in here today....y'all run out of "good" questions to ask....



Nope waiting on someone to post something and see what site it is going to. LOL


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I scouted allatoona this evening. While the teal are still no shows; the geese have really started moving in. Feel for those tennessee boys, there can't be many geese left up there.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 24, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I scouted allatoona this evening. While the teal are still no shows; the geese have really started moving in. Feel for those tennessee boys, there can't be many geese left up there.



yep its a shame. these early cool blasts of upper 80 degree heat seem to bring in a bulk of em too early.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 24, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Nope waiting on someone to post something and see what site it is going to. LOL



It would just get deleted.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep they probably deleted me.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 24, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> It would just get deleted.



surprised this one hasnt yet...

come on- someones gotta have a "not looking for anyone's honeyholes..." or "have you ever hunted at _________ lake" or "is it legal to hunt _______" , or "i was at Lake X the other day and spotted a raft of 75 teal, how should i approach hunting them?" or "when does season come in" etc.etc...type question...


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 24, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Yep they probably deleted me.



I noticed that. I guess that was their answer.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 24, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> surprised this one hasnt yet...
> 
> come on- someones gotta have a "not looking for anyone's honeyholes..." or "have you ever hunted at _________ lake" or "is it legal to hunt _______" , or "i was at Lake X the other day and spotted a raft of 75 teal, how should i approach hunting them?" or "when does season come in" etc.etc...type question...



Have you ever been to band camp??? There was a lake there, but I only seen it a night.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Have you ever been to band camp??? There was a lake there, but I only seen it a night.



they kicked me out after a hit the kid in the head with the tuba that wouldn't quit askin' dumb questions


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 24, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> they kicked me out after a hit the kid in the head with the tuba that wouldn't quit askin' dumb questions



me too, .


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> not much going on in here today....y'all run out of "good" questions to ask....



It hasn't been that long ago when you were a topwater...


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 25, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> surprised this one hasnt yet...
> 
> come on- someones gotta have a "not looking for anyone's honeyholes..." or "have you ever hunted at _________ lake" or "is it legal to hunt _______" , or "i was at Lake X the other day and spotted a raft of 75 teal, how should i approach hunting them?" or "when does season come in" etc.etc...type question...



Or tell someone how awesome of a dog trainer someone is over the internet with absolutely no one taking the "trainers" seriously


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 25, 2011)

what has been going on here lately?? usually there are several new threds a day. now i see like 2 at most. where is everyone?


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever is so annoying, even the topwaters have left.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> The Fever is so annoying, even the topwaters have left.



Haha you have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 25, 2011)

soooo....What questions did ya'll ask when ya'll first started hunting?    Can't blame a man for learning, and it seems "some" are trying to get out there learn on their own.  I guess some people aren't born pro waterfowlers.  BUT, you would think from past threads and questions asked, you know which ones will get you .


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

madrabbit said:


> soooo....What questions did ya'll ask when ya'll first started hunting?



I asked my buddy "how long after they land on the water do we wait to shoot them?"


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I asked my buddy "how long after they land on the water do we wait to shoot them?"



hahahah....GREAT QUESTION!


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 25, 2011)

I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> what has been going on here lately?? usually there are several new threds a day. now i see like 2 at most. where is everyone?



They were BANDED or SENT TO HOBBIES AND CRAFTS


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> They were BANDED or SENT TO HOBBIES AND CRAFTS



There is still PLENTY of room


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.



   same here....Learn something everytime I go out too.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> There is still PLENTY of room



Holy Cow!!!


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.



Did they even have internet back then?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.



Yep, being from Louisiana, I grew up hunting in the swamps and rice fields of cajun country. Nothing better than first hand experience.


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 25, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> Did they even have internet back then?



Ha, yes they did.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, being from Louisiana, I grew up hunting in the swamps and rice fields of cajun country. Nothing better than first hand experience.



I agree.  But some folks can't be in the woods and on the water all day.  SO they pass the time online asking questions and getting ready for hunting.  

Then there are those who just want to


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.



That is because you are old and we didnt have the internet then. We had to learn from our dad or friends and family. Most of the kids today dont have dad or thier dad plays golf all the time and works all the time. Thier dads doesnt like the outdoors. Now I am not knockin thier dads ways , but we and people like us or thier teachers now. Todays kid have been told , if you want to learn something go to the internet. It is todays life styles. We have become readers and not doers. That is the problem with this country; We have taken GOD out of everthing, Our goverment is spending money they dont have,People getting paid for not working. There so many things wrong and I am tried of typing. So dont be so rough on these new kids, at lease they are tring and not braking into your house! I know Iam all over the place, but that is retirement,so much to do and so little time to do it in. 
Yall have a good day, hey dont get ugly are they will delete this site or move it some where.
Yall have safe day
Larry
Off to work I go.


----------



## CamaroChris30 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a duck dog.  I'm torn between a Golden Retriever because a good buddy of mine has a heck of Goldie named Riley and a Boykin Retriever.  But I read on here some stuff on Boykin Retrievers that have made me think twice.


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> That is because you are old and we didnt have the internet then. We had to learn from our dad or friends and family. Most of the kids today dont have dad or thier dad plays golf all the time and works all the time. Thier dads doesnt like the outdoors. Now I am not knockin thier dads ways , but we and people like us or thier teachers now. Todays kid have been told , if you want to learn something go to the internet. It is todays life styles. We have become readers and not doers. That is the problem with this country; We have taken GOD out of everthing, Our goverment is spending money they dont have,People getting paid for not working. There so many things wrong and I am tried of typing. So dont be so rough on these new kids, at lease they are tring and not braking into your house! I know Iam all over the place, but that is retirement,so much to do and so little time to do it in.
> Yall have a good day, hey dont get ugly are they will delete this site or move it some where.
> Yall have safe day
> Larry
> Off to work I go.


Hey I'm not that old !! When I was 13 I knew I wanted to duck hunt but being the kid nobody would take me.  That drove me to the swamps and that's how I learned to duck hunt. I bet I've got a hundred miles on Riverbend WMA.  There are plenty of ducks around around with plenty of public land it just seems people aren't willing to "learn" how to duck hunt and put forth the effort to kill.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 25, 2011)

madrabbit said:


> soooo....What questions did ya'll ask when ya'll first started hunting?    Can't blame a man for learning, and it seems "some" are trying to get out there learn on their own.  I guess some people aren't born pro waterfowlers.  BUT, you would think from past threads and questions asked, you know which ones will get you .



i asked my fair share of rediculous questions.
after all the answers i got back, im now a bonifide pro j/k.

haa haa all jokes aside, waterfowl and Nike have one thing in common... Just do it. You can't learn much from the couch.

Im ready foe season to start so bad. i was having coffee outside on the front porch a few mins ago and watched about 15-20 geese fly over. the ol' trigger finger got a bad itch... but it felt good to see em tree top high again!


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 25, 2011)

CamaroChris30 said:


> I'm looking for a duck dog.  I'm torn between a Golden Retriever because a good buddy of mine has a heck of Goldie named Riley and a Boykin Retriever.  But I read on here some stuff on Boykin Retrievers that have made me think twice.



I would get the Golden if I were you


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I agree.  But some folks can't be in the woods and on the water all day.  SO they pass the time online asking questions and getting ready for hunting.
> 
> Then there are those who just want to



I know this is pointed at me and thats ok. I have thick skin and I am not some little kid. I like pasting on info to these young kids and new comers to this great sport. I also like to poke fun at different people on here, using good taste and I am one of the first one to jump on someone for being outline. I have never question the people in charge. But I have ask a question and it has not been answered. Now if that is go to upset yall. I am sorry. But if you do one site one way and another different, that not right. that all I am saying. I know this is a site for info and I like to see different things ducks , the stories, what people make, everything fowl. That is what this site was made fore. So you dont have someone talking about deer hunting and someone talkin about fishing and someone talkin about what ever. So if it is about waterfowling leave it where should be under waterfowlin. That is how I fill.  I also know this can get you banded from this site and that is ok,
Yall have run off better people than me. I know I should have sent this as a Pm. ( oh yea done That)But I want   everyone to know what I said to get banded. That is how strong I fill.  Just in case I get banded, It as been a honor and been fun to talk and joke with all of you and wish you all a great season and besafe.
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I know this is pointed at me and thats ok. I have thick skin and I am not some little kid. I like pasting on info to these young kids and new comers to this great sport. I also like to poke fun at different people on here, using good taste and I am one of the first one to jump on someone for being outline. I have never question the people in charge. But I have ask a question and it has not been answered. Now if that is go to upset yall. I am sorry. But if you do one site one way and another different, that not right. that all I am saying. I know this is a site for info and I like to see different things ducks , the stories, what people make, everything fowl. That is what this site was made fore. So you dont have someone talking about deer hunting and someone talkin about fishing and someone talkin about what ever. So if it is about waterfowling leave it where should be under waterfowlin. That is how I fill.  I also know this can get you banded from this site and that is ok,
> Yall have run off better people than me. I know I should have sent this as a Pm. ( oh yea done That)But I want   everyone to know what I said to get banded. That is how strong I fill.  Just in case I get banded, It as been a honor and been fun to talk and joke with all of you and wish you all a great season and besafe.
> Larry



Well said Mr Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> Hey I'm not that old !! When I was 13 I knew I wanted to duck hunt but being the kid nobody would take me.  That drove me to the swamps and that's how I learned to duck hunt. I bet I've got a hundred miles on Riverbend WMA.  There are plenty of ducks around around with plenty of public land it just seems people aren't willing to "learn" how to duck hunt and put forth the effort to kill.



Yea I know what you are saying my dad was in the Army, I learned alot on my own too. Till he retired in 1975. then we started hunting togather and still are. I was just messing with you, but there was no internet when I was young and dum, I am still dum but aged. If there was internet I was to poor to know about it.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> Well said Mr Larry



I am glad someone saw it.
Thanks
Larry


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 25, 2011)

LAARRYY!!  LAARRYY!! LAARRYY!!    

I'm not too worried about too many people seeing this, it will just get deleted like your question thread did anyway. Or I'll be tossed out with you.


----------



## stowe (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry is my hero


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> I did my learning in the swamp, not asking a gazillion questions on an internet forum.



Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.

God bless,
The Fever


----------



## stowe (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever


 Nevermind about Larry being my hero The Fever is my new hero. Kid pm me if you got any questions and if I know the answer I will be answer it.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 25, 2011)

stowe said:


> Nevermind about Larry being my hero The Fever is my new hero. Kid pm me if you got any questions and if I know the answer I will be answer it.



Glad ALL of the good guys haven't been run off.


----------



## thar31321 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever



I'm sorry to hear about your hard times, but you can easily ruin a good hunting spot by naming it. In almost every post you make you name a certain spot. I'm sure more people would be willing to help you more seriously if you didn't do said things. The area you are hunting is bad enough because of people doing the same things that you have been doing. Everyone of us learned to a certain extent on our own and it's more rewarding that way. A few things to remember, never post pictures of dead birds at a public boat ramp with the sign in the background and never never never name the spot you killed the birds in.


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 25, 2011)

The thing about it is, if these folks didnt get on here and ask these so called stupid questions then what would everyone have to talk about on this forum? I guess we could all talk about WHY nobody asks the questions anymore. The only posts i see on here are people asking questions or people talking about people asking questions. I dont think the questions like "where can i go to kill a limit of pintails or mallards" should be answered. They need to get off their but and go look. But allot of the young folks dont have anyone to teach them. This is all they have. So lets help the true duck hunters that are trying to learn out.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> The Fever is so annoying, even the topwaters have left.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I know this is pointed at me and thats ok. I have thick skin and I am not some little kid. I like pasting on info to these young kids and new comers to this great sport. I also like to poke fun at different people on here, using good taste and I am one of the first one to jump on someone for being outline. I have never question the people in charge. But I have ask a question and it has not been answered. Now if that is go to upset yall. I am sorry. But if you do one site one way and another different, that not right. that all I am saying. I know this is a site for info and I like to see different things ducks , the stories, what people make, everything fowl. That is what this site was made fore. So you dont have someone talking about deer hunting and someone talkin about fishing and someone talkin about what ever. So if it is about waterfowling leave it where should be under waterfowlin. That is how I fill.  I also know this can get you banded from this site and that is ok,
> Yall have run off better people than me. I know I should have sent this as a Pm. ( oh yea done That)But I want   everyone to know what I said to get banded. That is how strong I fill.  Just in case I get banded, It as been a honor and been fun to talk and joke with all of you and wish you all a great season and besafe.
> Larry



Actually, no it was not pointed at you.  It was a generalization for all.  If it was pointed at you, I would have made it more obvious.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever



Exactly.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever will understand when he tries to find  a spot to hunt everytime he goes in there some one will already be in it or set up 30 yards down. Then and only then he will realize what publicity on these forums does to a hunting spot.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

thar31321 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your hard times, but you can easily ruin a good hunting spot by naming it. In almost every post you make you name a certain spot. I'm sure more people would be willing to help you more seriously if you didn't do said things. The area you are hunting is bad enough because of people doing the same things that you have been doing. Everyone of us learned to a certain extent on our own and it's more rewarding that way. A few things to remember, never post pictures of dead birds at a public boat ramp with the sign in the background and never never never name the spot you killed the birds in.



Perhaps your right about naming the spot. I will watch that, however I think the majority of those spots I name are on private property? The ones like Champney and Rhetts are no secret. I think the GON magazine does a more damaging job each time they put an article in there. I cant believe that my few posts are attracting that many, however you may be right about the other members being more willing to help if I stop. By the way, dont be sorry for the hard times, its just a part of life. Aint nothing but a thing brother, I use hunting season as my way to deal with it!!! Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## catalpa (Aug 25, 2011)

If you hunt public land expect the public to be there. Have a hole pick out but keep three more in your back pocket. Don't be to hard on Fever sounds to me like he hunts harder than most. If it ruins your day because someone is in the one hole you scouted you need to do a more scouting. If we do not bring young people in to our sport one day find we no longer have a sport.


----------



## thar31321 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Perhaps your right about naming the spot. I will watch that, however I think the majority of those spots I name are on private property? The ones like Champney and Rhetts are no secret. I think the GON magazine does a more damaging job each time they put an article in there. I cant believe that my few posts are attracting that many, however you may be right about the other members being more willing to help if I stop. By the way, dont be sorry for the hard times, its just a part of life. Aint nothing but a thing brother, I use hunting season as my way to deal with it!!! Thanks again for the advice.



Put as many years as some of us hunting and you will realized just how easy it is to attract a lot of people to hunt in your spots. It causes me to get up earlier and earlier every year to beat the catalog hunters to my spots. 


And Catalpa, that is where a mentor comes into play. Fever, go to a local outdoors store and ask them if they know anyone that could take you under their wing to teach you how to hunt. Find some spots and invite someone that you know that duck hunts to teach you. No one these days are going to hand out the spots because we don't exactly have the variety as much on the coast or should I say numbers of ducks. Not saying that you have asked. I promise you will learn more that way than on a web forum. I agree that we need to teach the next generation to follow in our footsteps.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats a good idea! I am going to invite some of yall with me this fall. Ill do the leg work if yall will show me how to set up everything. Ill find the spots.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever


----------



## castandblast (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO. ask away fever. I grew up deer hunting and fishing. I recently started duck hunting 5 years ago. I knew NO ONE that duck hunted to teach me. They all deer hunt.  I went out and tried to learn on my own. YES I still ask stupid "topwater" questions because Im still trying to learn and still a beginner. Sorry, to those that get annoyed by them.  And while on the subject.  Thanks to those that actually do help the beginners learn. Ie- Larry, Jerry, esmacker, Hollywood and a few others. It is very appreciated! 

In addition, YES do not mention any body of water what so ever. Man I don't even tell my friends that dont hunt where I hunt because I don't want them to tell someone second hand that might duck hunt. Plus, any mention of a place, good or bad, will draw attention to it.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 25, 2011)

no offence man, but you just don't realize the damage you do, It has gotten to the point, that I will not take a new person to most of my spots, unless I know them very well, even then if they have a boat and other hunting buddies I still don't take em. I've seen one particular spot stem from being me and my buddies only hunting it 3 years ago, to 20 boats out there this past year. Just because we brought one person that we shouldn't have. so ask away on the questions, but don't ask away on the spots, because nobody that actually kills birds is gonna tell you anything except for misleading info.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaker said:


> no offence man, but you just don't realize the damage you do, It has gotten to the point, that I will not take a new person to most of my spots, unless I know them very well, even then if they have a boat and other hunting buddies I still don't take em. I've seen one particular spot stem from being me and my buddies only hunting it 3 years ago, to 20 boats out there this past year. Just because we brought one person that we shouldn't have. so ask away on the questions, but don't ask away on the spots, because nobody that actually kills birds is gonna tell you anything except for misleading info.



I understand, in my previous post I said I would refrain from doing that anymore. Also, I have never once asked anyone for a spot. I know that they are safe guarded.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 25, 2011)

maybe we should give 'em a new name..buzzbaits, poppers, jitterbugs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> The Fever is so annoying, even the topwaters have left.



and the winner is........


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> I understand, in my previous post I said I would refrain from doing that anymore. Also, I have never once asked anyone for a spot. I know that they are safe guarded.



I have no problem with you asking questions I will even let you hunt with me around the coast this year if you want just let me know when I will show you the ropes! You will understand where we are coming from by the end of this season if you hunt that area enough!


----------



## tswords253 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't post on this forum a lot, but one thing that boils my blood is to see people bad mouthing others.  Especially when they are looking for quality advice and instruction.  Maybe their etiquette isn't the best, but don't publicly try to humiliate them!

I was taught if you can't say anything nice...ya know the rest.  As far as my view, the ones who would rather make fun and talk trash are the guys who are disgruntled from not killing anything.  Everywhere is getting more crowded, not just "your spot".  Its not like we live in a great area for waterfowl in the first place.

I think this forum has become more like a battered women's group and less like a waterfowl forum!  Lastly, I'm not asking for a retort from any of you.  The guy has taken his licks, now leave him alone and start talking about duck hunting.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 25, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> and the winner is........



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/84GeeBRDzxQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/84GeeBRDzxQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> I have no problem with you asking questions I will even let you hunt with me around the coast this year if you want just let me know when I will show you the ropes! You will understand where we are coming from by the end of this season if you hunt that area enough!



I appreciate it! If you dont want to take me to your holes for a fear of someone else knowing where they are, you are welcome to join me in some of mine ! Ill put in the leg work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever





Young man, I wish you the best of luck this season. You`ve certainly earned it.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Perhaps your right about naming the spot. I will watch that, however I think the majority of those spots I name are on private property? The ones like Champney and Rhetts are no secret. I think the GON magazine does a more damaging job each time they put an article in there. I cant believe that my few posts are attracting that many, however you may be right about the other members being more willing to help if I stop. By the way, dont be sorry for the hard times, its just a part of life. Aint nothing but a thing brother, I use hunting season as my way to deal with it!!! Thanks again for the advice.



Fever,
Even if they are well-known, every new hunter that reads about them on here will be one more person to contend with.  They are right and are actually looking out for you by telling you to keep it to yourself.  If you are killing birds in GA, you need to play it real close to the vest.  You are being given really good advice there.

I have a few public land holes that I will only take people I REALLY trust to hunt in.  That's in OH, and there is a lot better hunting here than in GA.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 25, 2011)

this sure has taken a twisted turn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> this sure has taken a twisted turn.





Want it deleted?


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 25, 2011)

Fever you have a lot to learn, and my hats off to ya for trying, and putting in some leg work... those areas are a real pain to scout.. just remember... lose lips sink ships...
learn from my mistakes, because I have been burnt hard before!!  I have a real close network of buddies that I trust!!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want it deleted?



When people start naming spots YESSS!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Fever you just have to overlook some of the people on this forum. They are burn out on .  But also you cant take everything serious either.  You keep asking question and they will be anwsered.  I promise enless I get banded!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 25, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> When people start naming spots YESSS!!



they cant do that. i already asked.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 25, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Last I checked no one was requiring any of yall to come and read and comment on every post. Currently I have no means of getting to a swamp or river area where I COULD learn hands on like you. Currently I am stuck in a house with a 3 acre flooded swamp behind my house, which after I am done working on my tree stands, scouting a dove field trying to pattern the birds, I am sitting at the swamp edge listening and calling to the wood ducks(the ducks are there because we worked hard to keep it at a level of water that the ducks like, and are roosting in the boxes that we constructed for them to nest in). The only boat I have doesent have a tag on the trailer and the boat itself doesent have registration, and even if all that did, I dont have a truck to pull it with.My main hunting partner(my father) fell from a tree stand last fall and just now was able to go back to work and probably wont get much time away from work this season, so I am on my own. My truck broke down two years ago and I am currently driving a toyota sienna that is so wore out most people would be ashamed to drive. However it gets 23 miles to the gallon and hold all my hunting gear and I will have that bad boy loaded down  come duck season and I will drive it straight to the landing with my DU tag on the back and kayak on the top so I can get to a honey hole that in my limited time I have had with my buddy scouting, I had found. Last season I did the hard work, I scouted and I got to champney at 3 in the morning and I watched other people get the birds, and didnt complain. I was ready to come back. I work two jobs to pay for school out of pocket, I hunt with a set of dekes that my father was kind enough to give me last season(while he was unemployed) Now, I am genuinely sorry I have managed to annoy you so. However, I do not intend on stopping using this site to pass the time till season, nor do I intend on picking the brains of any of the more seasoned guys(like you) that are willing to answer my posts. If you dont want to post, DONT. I will be happy to take whatever you are willing to offer me even if its nothing, but before you assume someone isnt doing all they can to get out there and learn first, or before you assume that someone is "cheating" by using the internet to get ahead in their skills why dont you give them the benefit of the doubt that they may be trying to do all they can, and they are blessed with a website that can help them try not and make all the mistakes that people who have to learn everything by themselves had to in order to learn.
> 
> God bless,
> The Fever




Fever,   I dont know where you live or how old you are but my hats off to you.

       I am in west ga and any time you want to hitch a ride to hunt ala, miss, la, or ak  I will let you ride with me no charge. You will have to buy your meals and liscence and most places have extra roll out cot you could sleep on. If they dont my ten yo rides the floor if the beds are full.
         You can pm me also and I will do my best to help you out.  
         And may God bless you.                        Chris


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Fever,   I dont know where you live or how old you are but my hats off to you.
> 
> I am in west ga and any time you want to hitch a ride to hunt ala, miss, la, or ak  I will let you ride with me no charge. You will have to buy your meals and liscence and most places have extra roll out cot you could sleep on. If they dont my ten yo rides the floor if the beds are full.
> You can pm me also and I will do my best to help you out.
> And may God bless you.                        Chris



Im 21 and I live in southeast georgia. I am actually looking at making some trips one day. I will certainly hit you up. Thanks man!


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

I would love to go out west, however I would also like some company down here too. If any of yall are interested in going hunting, and arent scared to go with a "topwater" hit me up. I would be GLAD to have someone else out there. That goes for you too GAducker


----------



## Jaker (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the main point of all of this is asking questions is great, there is no better way of learning than from people who already know. You sound like a hard working guy, it will probably take you a couple years, but keep up the hard work, and you will probably be killin a bunch of birds and have a lot of "secret spots". I wish you luck with that, but will say again, keep it zipped. When you get back to the boat ramp, have your birds hidden, you never kill anything when anyone except for mr. green jeans asks. Don't post pictures with any identifiable background in em, don't even post anything on facebook about it. Only tell people who will not tell others. For example, I've got a buddy who does not duck hunt, but he does know a lot of my friends that do duck hunt, a couple years ago I waxed em one mornin, and told him about it, and the next thing I know, one of my other aquaintances who does duck hunt was saying, ya I heard that you limited out the other mornin, at destination x. YOu get the point.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 25, 2011)

Gotcha...


----------



## bhamby (Aug 26, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I think the main point of all of this is asking questions is great, there is no better way of learning than from people who already know. You sound like a hard working guy, it will probably take you a couple years, but keep up the hard work, and you will probably be killin a bunch of birds and have a lot of "secret spots". I wish you luck with that, but will say again, keep it zipped. When you get back to the boat ramp, have your birds hidden, you never kill anything when anyone except for mr. green jeans asks. Don't post pictures with any identifiable background in em, don't even post anything on facebook about it. Only tell people who will not tell others. For example, I've got a buddy who does not duck hunt, but he does know a lot of my friends that do duck hunt, a couple years ago I waxed em one mornin, and told him about it, and the next thing I know, one of my other aquaintances who does duck hunt was saying, ya I heard that you limited out the other mornin, at destination x. YOu get the point.



been there before 2 yrs ago took two boys one morning (that had never been at all) and we did pretty good, next morning one of um was at the ramp with another buddie of his headed to my hole with a jon boat and trolling motor . i let um know real quick what the deal was. i have about 4 ppl one is my daddy and one is my brother that know where i hunt and i know there spots and it stays between the 4 of us.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 27, 2011)

bhamby said:


> been there before 2 yrs ago took two boys one morning (that had never been at all) and we did pretty good, next morning one of um was at the ramp with another buddie of his headed to my hole with a jon boat and trolling motor . i let um know real quick what the deal was. i have about 4 ppl one is my daddy and one is my brother that know where i hunt and i know there spots and it stays between the 4 of us.



I am lucky to have my main two hunting buddies are real close and dont talk...mainly cause they dont live close and they prefer me to be there. My right hand man will stay at home if I am not there.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't ever post here because a lot of you guys are a bunch of handwringing nannys complaining about "Some yahoo was in my spot, it had to be because they read it on the intarwebs..." 

Maybe those people in "your" spot scouted it just like you did, and got their butts out of bed and beat you to it. For all the talk about getting out and doing your own homework and scouting, seems like most of yall just find one spot and if its taken your morning is ruined. 

I am lucky enough to have a few private spots that I hunt more often than not. But when I do hunt public water, I go in full well, expecting to find someone where my first choice is. If it weren't a good spot I wouldn't have picked it. Odds are high, someone else will pick that spot as well. So, I always have a back-up or two. I might not have as killer of a morning as I would at my first spot, but I still enjoy getting out on the water and enjoying the hunt. 

Seems many of you are in it for the wrong reason, its not just about killing ducks. Go out and enjoy the morning, relax with your buddies, and if you kill a few birds, and get to watch your dog work, thats icing on the cake.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 27, 2011)

buckhunter3987 said:


> I don't ever post here because a lot of you guys are a bunch of handwringing nannys complaining about "Some yahoo was in my spot, it had to be because they read it on the intarwebs..."
> 
> Maybe those people in "your" spot scouted it just like you did, and got their butts out of bed and beat you to it. For all the talk about getting out and doing your own homework and scouting, seems like most of yall just find one spot and if its taken your morning is ruined.
> 
> ...



haha, this is almost laughable. your obviously not very serious about duck hunting, or atleast haven't been doin it for very long. Yes, I do enjoy the time spent in the outdoors, with my hunting partners, but I also like to kill ducks, and I work very hard to kill those ducks. I don't have the opportunity to hunt private land like you do. I hunt or scout nearly   of the week the entire season. I work for what I find and what I kill. So yes, if there are 20 people at a boat ramp that no one else new existed, until I took some loud mouth out there, then I'm gonna be mad. None of them earned that spot. On the other hand, if its somewhere that is well known, and I get beat to a particular spot, so be it, or if its someone who worked hard and found some of the spots I hunt, then good for them, they better get there early cuz I sure as heck do. I guess the point is, it has nothing to do with my spot, or your spot. What it has to do with, is people being able to get on the internet and cut the ammount of work that the rest of us had to do, by 90%. And if you don't think the internet ruins spots, then your being very foolish. I have seen it time and again. 

P.S. When I refer to a "spot", I'm talking about a general area, not an exact setup point. I don't believe anyone has "one spot"


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, because the post is going everywhere I thought I would share this with yall.  Now we all know and have know for a week that a hurricane was coming. Now I know I am not the smartest man in the world. But I just saw the dumest people in the world. People tring to board thier house in VA. in the middle of the hurricane. People riding around with stuff flying around, ( NOW THEY ARE IN A JACK UP 4X4) Even the dum weather man said it was hurting standing out there tring to report watch it looks like. They talking to lady in her car setting in traffic tring to get to NY. where the hurricane is going too. Only in a Amercian. 
Well I am wondering if they are going to blame this one on Mr. Bush.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2011)

BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ staying alive BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ BUZZ, SPLASH and it was a hit. BUZZ BUZZ SPLASH Got one. Saturday Night Fever. Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 27, 2011)

wow


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> wow



It wasn't that funny. Actually it was a good read.   

Jaker, I agree with you somewhat, and I've been duck hunting for over 15 yrs. But to me it ain't just about the kill. It's the experience from getting out and learning. YES every trip out is a learning lesson, sometimes the birds will throw a curve ball, and it's good to see em do it. You can learn from em. I also hunt public land, and I scout, I know alot of places that are secluded, and due to the amopunt of bow fishermen, alot of spots are no longer"as secret" as they are.

we all want to complain about cyber scouters, but in reality, we're doing the same thing.
For Ex:  If I came on here and said that I found around 80 teal on a certain body of public water, and I gave specifics of the whereabouts, would you go out and hunt it if you had the chance, or at least log it into your memory for a good place to check out?  If so then you sir just became a cyber scouter. See how it works.  I agree it's not wise for some to do that, but most places that "topwaters" know about are WELL known spots anyway. They haven't found the hard to get to places yet. I have several places, as a matter of fact, scouted this morning and found a couple new places, but I bet you I ain't the only one that knows about em.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> It wasn't that funny. Actually it was a good read.



really, what was i laughing about?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I have several places, as a matter of fact, scouted this morning and found a couple new places, but I bet you I ain't the only one that knows about em.



Can you PM me the GPS coordinates on those spots???


----------



## The Fever (Aug 27, 2011)

Britton are there any other good duck hunting books you know of? I would love to start a collection of them.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> really, what was i laughing about?



Well, normally when someone puts a smiley that is rolling on the flor laughing, they usually think something is funny. 

Sooo what were you laughing at?


----------



## brittonl (Aug 28, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Britton are there any other good duck hunting books you know of? I would love to start a collection of them.



PM sent partner, hope it helps!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes Britton i was referring to your post. it was a good read. Some just stop by once in a while and cyber scout. They can't help it, they're just topwaters.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Sooo what were you laughing at?



the whole thread...not anyone in particular.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 28, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Britton are there any other good duck hunting books you know of? I would love to start a collection of them.



Depends.  You would do better to go to the library and check out a few back volumes of Ducks Unlimited or Wildfowl.

If you like literature, try anything by Nash Buckingham.  The dude had a shotgun he nicknamed Bo Whoop.

Nuff said.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> Depends.  You would do better to go to the library and check out a few back volumes of Ducks Unlimited or Wildfowl.
> 
> If you like literature, try anything by Nash Buckingham.  The dude had a shotgun he nicknamed Bo Whoop.
> 
> Nuff said.



haha thats funny...thanks man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

CamaroChris30 said:


> I'm looking for a duck dog.  I'm torn between a Golden Retriever because a good buddy of mine has a heck of Goldie named Riley and a Boykin Retriever.  But I read on here some stuff on Boykin Retrievers that have made me think twice.





14 post and BOOM, another one is gone . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 14 post and BOOM, another one is gone . . .



I got that beat... 7 post and BOOM! 

Poor Mack...



kwagon said:


> I don't know about Clark's Hill, but I went fishing on Lanier this weekend and saw around 80 geese near shoal creek camp grounds, and about 15 or 20 little duck with blue tips on there wings.  I might take my bass boat over there monday and kill some gooses.  If you see anybody in an old white galaxy open bow it's me.


----------

